# What age should my first ever horse be?



## BigBahhBigLake (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm getting a horse next year, and it will be the first one I have ever had! I'm really excited. I know I have to get an older one since I'm not the best rider in the world. I'm currently taking really good lessons from someone we know really well and trust. I am looking for a Norwegian Fjord Gelding because I have heard Geldings are the best, and Fjords are my favorite kind of horse . . . . My big question is,  what age should my horse be? I don't really want him to be in the twenties . . . . but not below 10 either. My mom really wants a really old ''Been-there-done-that'' kind of horse. And I do agree. I just don't want a horse who gets lame a year after I get him, or has extreme health issues so that we have to get rid of him. I want a horse, who will be fit enough to canter (I'm a big fan of cantering and trotting) and who will love riding around trails in my back woods! 

If you have any remarks or comments, please let me know! Please no rude remarks please, I am only a beginner.  Everyone was once!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 10, 2015)

Granted - you definitely don't want a green horse.  But, there are some horses who at 6 are "been there, done that' kind of horses.  It's just their personality.  I personally had a mare who well into her 20's was an "active, wanna run everywhere, I don't know how to walk" kind of horse.  I would never have put a beginner on her.

My suggestion is to ask your instructor who you already know and trust.  If not that person - find someone who is around horses day in and day out - perhaps a stable owner, a veterinarian, a trainer.  In the horse world somebody always knows somebody who knows somebody who can help you!

Good luck!


----------



## mikiz (Jul 10, 2015)

You don't need an old horse, just one that's been trained properly. There are just as many terrible 15 yr olds as there are snarky fresh broke 3 yr olds. 
You can start a horse and have him performing beautifully by 4 if you can communicate properly with him. 
There's nothing wrong with a 'green' horse, if he's been started properly.

This is driving, but the same applies, if you do it right the first time it doesn't matter how old the horse is.


----------



## cjc (Jul 10, 2015)

My quarter horse gelding is 12 and he is a great horse. When we bought him he came with a mare that was the same age and same training but she was terrible. Always trying to nip at me when I went to put the saddle on her. Then we had a 3 year old mare who was just fantastic. She was pretty green but was such a gentle and smart horse and a lot of fun.

Our 12 year old gelding is a great horse, he is a great age. He has been there done that and is a great rider. He is still young enough to have a lot of fun with but he is also old enough to not be wild and crazy. He is although a little on the lazy side but we are very casual riders.

I think 10-15 is a great age for your first horse but I wouldn't be worried about going younger if you found the right horse. Just find one that fits your lifestyle and that someone has invested training into. That in my opinion is the most important.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 10, 2015)

Around 12 or so


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 10, 2015)

Most 10-12 year old horses should be well mannered as long as they have been worked consistently. But give them several rides before committing. A Fjord is my dream horse too, but I have yet be able to afford one. You might research prices now. Good luck.


----------



## BigBahhBigLake (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your help! 

I do have one more question: A lot of you are saying around age 10-12 . . . what is so special about this age? Is it bad to get an old horse first for some reason? My mom says we have to get a horse who is in his twenties. But other times she says it depends on the horse. So I'm kind of confused, and since this is going to be my horse, I feel fully responsible over figuring everything out! This age deal to me has been the most confusing over everything so far. I"m glad I can have a good source of information!


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 10, 2015)

They usually are calmer and have had many rides in different situations by that age. Don't discount a 20 year old either you will want one to take care of you.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 11, 2015)

By age 10 or so, a horse has pretty much gotten past the silliness of youth.  Young horses can be great, but they are very impressionable,  too. You need a horse that knows its job,  but one that won't argue about who's in charge. You want one that won't have its brain fall out when something new happens,  or get mad at you when you mess up.  It takes a while for a horse to become that patient and stable,  which is the reason for the "10 or so" opinions. 

You can find 20 year old horses that are perfectly sound, but let's face it,  that's 20 years of opportunities for someone to have done something that does damage that you might not be able to  see. Not like "sound one day and lame the next, " but a constant soreness that impacts their ability to perform. The older the horse,  the more important it is to do a soundness exam before buying it.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 11, 2015)

It's difficult to give an age because it's like asking when a person is mature... I've known very mature 14 year old kids, and I've known people in their 50's who I wouldn't consider mature  

10 to 12 is probably a decent 'average', but it's important to check out the horse as an individual.  Same with making assumptions about gender - my first three horses were mares, and I had/have very little problem with 'moodiness' with any of them.

Take your riding instructor with you to look at any horse you may be serious about.  They can watch the horse and will have a good idea if it's suitable to your current abilities.  IMHO, don't get a horse you can 'learn with' or 'grow into'.  You want a horse you can enjoy now, not have to worry about, and you can still learn new things together when you're ready.

You can make a purchase agreement contingent on the horse passing a vet check (you choose the vet and pay for this).  Some sellers will also let you lease the horse first, to see if you're a good fit before actual purchase.  This is a good way to see how the horse handles what you plan to do - show, trail ride, camp, etc.

If you're a big fan of trotting and cantering, make sure to try out the horse at those gaits (have the owner ride it first).  Some horses have rough gaits, some have smoother ones (then there's 'gaited' horses, that rack, running walk, foxtrot, etc..., that can be really smooth).  My first horse was a Morgan mare who had a nice canter, but a horribly rough trot.

If you'll be riding your trails on your own, you want a horse that's ok with going off by itself - not all are.  A good beginner horse is less reactive, in other words they don't take every movement or sound from the rider (or the surroundings) as a cue to do something.  A good beginner horse calms down quickly after being startled.  You can touch every part of its body and it's comfortable with that (don't forget with a gelding you'll have sheath cleaning).

Good luck


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Age is not so important as is temperament and training. You also want a sound horse. Constantly doctoring an animal gets old and expensive.
It is worth the cost of a vet exam to help you avoid those bargain basket cases.
Be very honest with yourself as far as your ability and skill level. Don't talk yourself into that gorgeous horse that is not right for you.
Be prepared to look at alot of horses. It will more than likely take a good while to find the right one.
Don't settle.


----------



## BigBahhBigLake (Jul 15, 2015)

So my mom and I have talked it over, and we have decided that we will get an old horse (in his 20s or late teens), but he won't be so old that he can hardly move. Also, we will make sure he is healthy and sound! If anyone has more comments, feel free to write them! I will be more than happy to hear more about horses and get all the good information you guys have!


----------



## tressa27884 (Jul 27, 2015)

I think it's more about the experience behind the horse than the age of the horse.  My paint is 11.  He's still pretty green, but he's a good horse.  He's kind, and mellow.  Not buck, no bite.  He's probably too forward for a lot of people, but I absolutely TRUST him.  He's good on trails, good in the arena, good in the pasture.  The only time he doesn't do what I ask is when we're trying to cross water.  He won't be the first one through.  We're working on that.  I sponsored him for a year before I decided to make the leap.


----------

